# Anybody keep houseplants or terrariums?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys

I'm looking to add more greenery to my living space however it's gotta be a dry setup and almost-zero maintenance (ie. a hour a month). 

Anybody have examples of how they keep house plants? This has nothing to do with aquariums however I'm curious to see if anybody here has an eye for "scaping" houseplants.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Most house plants require watering about only once a week, so if you don't have a lot of them, under an hour per month is very easy.

How bright is your space? If you have south, east, and/or west-facing windows, you will have a lot more options than if you have a northern exposure only.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've made a few succulent and cacti arrangement's. You can get pretty creative with a large wide shallow pot plus rocks and dried wood.

With decent light they're super low maintenance, in fact, if they die, it's almost always from too much attention ei watering. I water roughly every two weeks.

Also have you considered something like wabi kusa?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If you don’t have a cat or cats or dogs that try to eat plants look into Monstera deliciosa or any type of philodendron. They’re extremely easy to care for and are vibrant green. Philodendrons can come in different colours pink princess seems to be the new hot selling philodendron right now. 

I personally like the red velvet philodendron and the hybrid lime green 

Alocasias are also very nice and easy to care for as well can usually find a few types at a decent greenhouse/garden centre 

Prayer plants are cool they will flower small flowers occasionally personally like the red/purple leafed variety also usually available at most places


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

I have hundreds of african violets on light stands in my basement, but it's too cold down there and not much fun when the plants don't do well. So I may just kick that part of the hobby.
Leaning more towards dish gardens and terrariums these days anyways...
The terrarium I water a little every two weeks. It's 10x20x12 with a glass pane "lid".
The moss in the dish needs watering almost daily. 
If i can find a 10x10x20 tall tank, I'll try my hand at a paludarium. (24" in any direction being the maximum size for entering in a show).


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Karin said:


> I have hundreds of african violets on light stands in my basement, but it's too cold down there and not much fun when the plants don't do well. So I may just kick that part of the hobby.
> Leaning more towards dish gardens and terrariums these days anyways...
> The terrarium I water a little every two weeks. It's 10x20x12 with a glass pane "lid".
> The moss in the dish needs watering almost daily.
> If i can find a 10x10x20 tall tank, I'll try my hand at a paludarium. (24" in any direction being the maximum size for entering in a show).


If you want a 12"w x 12"l x ~22"h acrylic terrarium/riparium tank, I have two that I was about to turn into a riparium, but they've just ended up sitting in my basement. You can have them for cheap if you need them.

For OP, just do succulents, I used to water some arrangements every 3-4 weeks depending on humidity. However, you can always set up a automatic mister and you can go weeks without maintenance. Aside from planted tanks, I personally do a lot of orchids and Nepenthes. Or you can always do a riparium/paludarium and you can add a lot of green with minimal maintenance.


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

default said:


> If you want a 12"w x 12"l x ~22"h acrylic terrarium/riparium tank, I have two that I was about to turn into a riparium, but they've just ended up sitting in my basement. You can have them for cheap if you need them.


Shh don't tempt me. Too many projects.... still have two 5g tanks I've been meaning to make 3d backgrounds for and plant. Plus my aquarium needs a proper substrate and plants...

OP, maybe get some tropicals that will grow in hydroton. Or something you can wick water. If all you need to do is refill a reservoir, there is literally no work involved (past figuring out if the plant likes your conditions).


----------

